# how do i remove components inside a pc?



## jahed (Jun 9, 2007)

hey guys,
google nowadays is rubbish becoz i cant get any answers im looking for. ive been trying to find out how to remove components in a pc in a step by step guide. i cant find nothing! can someone help me out please as i want to know how to do it! all i know is that you have to wear an esd wrist band before doing eveything! 

thanks


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

I need more details on which part you want to remove... Like removing a PCI card is a hell of lot easier then taking out a CPU. We need more details on what you want to remove.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Its common sense really.

The RAM is held down by two little clips at each end of the stick. Push they clips down and the RAM stick will pop out.

Removing an AGP Card : Unscrew the little screw that holds the bracket down, And pull back the little white clip that holds the card in place, and simply lift the card up. Same with PCI except it doesnt have the little clip holding the 'L' into the mobo.

Hard drive - Disconnect all the wires and unscrew it from the case and simply slide it out, its the same with the ROMs and Floppy.

Motherboard - Unscrew it from the case and simply remove it.

CPUs have different heatsinks and fans, so it varies to which cooler your using.

Hope i helped a little.


----------



## bannerjunky (Sep 19, 2007)

u can also check out some books about configuring your PC if you don't like the googled results


----------



## jahed (Jun 9, 2007)

thankx guyz


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The PSU is fastened with 4 screws at the back of the case.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

eneles said:


> The PSU is fastened with 4 screws at the back of the case.


Depending on the case there might also be a bracket below the PSU holding it up which may or may not have to be removed. Installing/Uninstalling a PSU varies from case to case.


----------

